
How to Admit Your Mistakes - pbnaidu
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/management/how-to-admit-your-mistakes.html
======
eru
Just do it. Though it's easier said than done.

------
logjam
You don't need to read the article: just admit your mistakes frankly. Repair
any damage cause.

Corollary: make mistakes >50% of the time, or you're not really trying.

